# Western unimount cartridge issue?



## Western_Ben (Dec 10, 2019)

Plow only moves right, so I took out the cartridges to see them operate and the s2 and s3 cartridges (solenoids) worked like normal but the s1 does not. I know it’s not the coil cause I can hear it click when powered and it magnetizes the cartridge. Bought a new cartridge thinking it would fix the problem and still no movement. I even tried putting the coils from the cartridges that work on the new one to make sure the coil wasn’t the problem and still no movement. Any help?


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

so the plow doesn't go up or down? S-1 only lowers the plow. So you have a new valve and magnet, and putting power and ground to it, it does nothing? I have added the Western guide for that plow.


----------



## Western_Ben (Dec 10, 2019)

Randall Ave said:


> so the plow doesn't go up or down? S-1 only lowers the plow. So you have a new valve and magnet, and putting power and ground to it, it does nothing? I have added the Western guide for that plow.


Right, no up down or left. that's why I figured the problem was going to be the s2 valve. power and ground on the new valve and old magnet does nothing. But like I said, I tried the other magnets from the other valves that I know work, but still nothin when tested on the new valve.


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

You have removed the motor, checked and cleaned the filter, you know that the pump is good and is building pressure? The electric motor is working, freewheeling or struggling?


----------



## Western_Ben (Dec 10, 2019)

Randall Ave said:


> You have removed the motor, checked and cleaned the filter, you know that the pump is good and is building pressure? The electric motor is working, freewheeling or struggling?


No I haven't removed the motor and checked if the pump is building pressure or cleaned the filter. I'd assume it wouldnt be able to move right if it didn't have good pressure though? The electric motor runs fine. Doesn't seem to struggle.


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

You have checked the valves for current with a test light when trying to operate the plow, a lot of the times it is bad connections at the nine pin plug. And the ground is good at the small black wire to the motor stud?


----------



## Western_Ben (Dec 10, 2019)

Randall Ave said:


> You have checked the valves for current with a test light when trying to operate the plow, a lot of the times it is bad connections at the nine pin plug. And the ground is good at the small black wire to the motor stud?


Haven't checked current with test light, I've been bypassing the harness with jump wires. I believe the ground is good. I just don't see how I could have an issue with bad connections when I'm jumping straight from the battery to the valve...


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

If you have pressure, and you are putting current and ground to S-2 & S-, and you are not getting anything, I would be taking the valve block apart and checking the reliefs and the pilot check valve for dirt/damage.


----------



## Western_Ben (Dec 10, 2019)

Randall Ave said:


> If you have pressure, and you are putting current and ground to S-2 & S-, and you are not getting anything, I would be taking the valve block apart and checking the reliefs and the pilot check valve for dirt/damage.


Thanks Randall, I'll check that out!


----------



## Western_Ben (Dec 10, 2019)

Randall Ave said:


> If you have pressure, and you are putting current and ground to S-2 & S-, and you are not getting anything, I would be taking the valve block apart and checking the reliefs and the pilot check valve for dirt/damage.


I'm an idiot. I've been hooking jumper cables to the opposite posts Thankfully I didn't fry anything! Everything is working as it should. But for those who may try to test the s1 valve manually, it works when under pressure but you won't get any movement if it's outside of the valve manifold assembly.


----------



## Western1 (Dec 4, 2008)

I usually check movement with a small screwdriver or pick


----------



## Western_Ben (Dec 10, 2019)

Western1 said:


> I usually check movement with a small screwdriver or pick


Thanks, I thought since I could see the other two move just powering the coil that the s1 would work the same. Just a rookie I guess lol but I know way more about westerns now than I did a couple weeks ago so live and learn help others not make the same mistakes haha


----------



## Western1 (Dec 4, 2008)

Good info you have acquired!!!
Good luck this winter!


----------

